# purplerain-nigerian dwarf-kids in feb-



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

first doe due Feb 2nd.
camanna hs blue morning glory-blue eyed chocolate doe she will be a third fresher. four year old. she has really matured and really like her udder and milking ability. bred to castle rock pinpoint clover*B(gold). i kept a doeling out of the pairing in 2020. hoping for a healthy blue eyed doeling this time around....(first photo as a two year old)

next doe is due feb 10th. her name is purplerain T misty harvest-chocolate buckskin w/blue eyes. she will be a two year old second fresher. she had twin boys last year, hoping for a girl to keep. she is very dairy and smaller in stature and looks just like her dam. She is also bred to castle rock pinpoint clover*B, will be loosely linebred on harvest moon,but her two boys last year looked very promising. hoping clover will add some extra milk production to the kids and a bit more strength.(second photo 2020 spring)

last doe for feb will be almar acres no boots in school- chocolate and white buckskin. she will be a two year old first fresher. she is very long and sweet. She is also bred to clover. she is a doe who just stands perfectly on all four.
the next girls are due in march...(2020 spring and at eight weeks old)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@daisymay we need to see these girls to understand. We are like 3 year olds. Pictures speak 1000 words


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Here is purplerain CCzigzag clover, doeling out of first doe-glory.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

four days to go for glory, getting excited. still has some filling to do but looks great. She is still running away from me, so she should go on time. easy enough as she starts wanting to be around me again when she gets closer


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

You have just spread that excitement around. Wishing you and Glory an easy and uneventful kidding. You know we love to see pictures, lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

My birthday is Feb 2nd, so baby goats on my birthday please! hope it goes well


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy birthday @BethJ a little early
Happy kidding! I hope it's textbook easy and you get your doeling


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you! so far she kidded the last two times on day 145, easy births. had triplets then twins. will hopefully get some photos tomorrow on day 143.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Still a bit to go. Looked at the calendar and she was with the buck for two days so likely hopefully due tomorrow Wednesday. She likes me again so getting closer but that udder is not full and she still carrying high and no licking me yet


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Still nothing going on. Changed days for work so hopefully later today. I don’t feel her ligaments anymore.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Quads, 3 girls 1 boy


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

Wow, great job Glory! Such cute little ones!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

She did great. but she had them one right after the other so lucky she wasnt by herself. three are good size one a lot smaller but large enough to regulate temp still. had to bring the little one in the house as she wouldnt try to get up or suckle. after an hour either the replamin helped or she warmed up and started bumping. after another 15 minutes she was looking for milk. finally got some ml of milk in her. then she wanted more and started suckling. yay. so fed her every four hours then took her to see mom on the second trip in the morning making sure the other three were nursing. she is now standing and nursing. checked them twice more before work and made sure they were full. two already have yellow poop. yippy! also it didnt freeze last night so thats a bonus.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

so quick question.. what do you guys think of bottle feeding this early? i dont want mom to make less milk for the kids but want to make sure everyone is drinking enough. two girls are already hoping around but the other two are still very slow but seem to be full every time i check on them. today is the first time i have to work for 10hrs so will see how they are when i get home.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I pull anything over two. Separate the small girls and start bottle asap. Feed 4x per day. You can milk out mom in the am for milk for the girls, or slowly mix and switch over to whole cows milk. I typically put mine on the stand and milk in the am anything the kids haven't taken overnight to keep up production.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

okay i do have frozen milk. she is almost empty everytime i go out but i know they have a favorite side so the side with some milk i put the little one on sometimes she wants it other time she is full. i was thinking of separating the buckling and the little doeling since i can likely sell him as a bottle baby. but with work i thought being with mom was better.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

daisymay said:


> but with work i thought being with mom was better.


Raising a bottle baby means they must be fed around the clock until a certain age when the middle of the night feedings can be stopped. Noticed you wrote about just getting off a 10 hour shift, that schedule is a plate full in itself. You are wise in letting one or more of the kids go for bottle babies to someone that doesn't mind being sleep deprived for a while.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

exactly, i had two preemie bottle babies last year but i had my mom help take care of them when i was at work. it was tons of work they needed fed every two hours for over two weeks since they were so small. 
there is a lady who wanted two bottle babies and she decided on two of these guys. so that is great. all just try to supplement and make sure everyone will take a bottle before the two go on tuesday. so then mom would only have two to take care of.
thank you all for your help!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

so good news. two left as bottle babies. the lady loves them and sends me updates every day.
so glory is down to two doelings. She is producing way too much milk now, so im milking her in the morning to ease her discomfort. the rest of the day she is full but not hard. i will keep a close eye on her and see if i have to milk her 2x a day.


----------

